# Hi there! + Anyone had treatment abroad alone?



## Ribeena (May 1, 2007)

Hi I'm a new girl!

I have decided I must take the plunge and try and jump on board! 
I have been following FF boards for some time now and have already gained loads of info, I wish I had discovered this site ages ago - I think DH and I have been really naive with our fertility treatment over the years.

A short history - we started out 14 years ago with 3 cycles of ICSI- all BFN  
Early menopause due to chemo.  
So the only avenue open to us was DE, we were on the waiting list with a UK clinic for two years and the treatment worked, unfortunately the second scan showed a blighted ovum.
We had another cycle of treatment February 2007, this time BFN.

It might sound silly but we were both completely naive and trusted in our local IVF clinic , believing they had our best interests at heart, we didn't realise that other UK clinics may have shorter waiting lists or indeed that we could seek treatment abroad.

The clinic made a huge error by omitting to tell us that according to HFEA regulations our stored sperm was in fact out of date, and they were in breach of regulations (they should have given us 6 months notice according to HFEA guidelines). We were completely unaware that it could expire at all!  
I feel it has to be this year or never as I am now reaching mid 40's and so am thinking the best option having read for hours on FF maybe to go abroad for treatment (Spain?)- perhaps donated embryo's as it seems we no longer have any sperm or eggs?

The big questions are which clinic and should I seek any tests in this country or are relevant tests recommended by foreign clinics on first appointment- I have never been offered any investigations by my UK clinic re our lack of success.

Also I would like help/advise from anyone regarding going abroad for treatment alone, mu DH could go with me for an initial appointment but after that I think I would probably have to be on my own most of the time - is that allowed?  At the moment I tam leaning towards IM or one of the IVI clinics because they seem to have shorter waiting lists.




I would be really gratefull for any help, thoughts or ideas, my head is just spinning with it all!


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Ribeena welcome to the boards .... glad you have joined up ... you will find loads of support here.  BOth IVI and IM get great reviews so you will be in good hands there.

I would email the clinics you are interested in and ask them what tests are needed, do they do embryo donation etc.  That will give you a good insight into the costs and procedures.  MOst of the tests in spain need to be within 6 months (e..g hIV; Hepatitis; Syphillis, blood group CMV; - i forget the others - but you can get the first lot done for free at most sexual health clinics, and your gp might help out as well.)  YOu can also opt to have these tests done at the clinics if you go for an appointment with them.  If you give them your history in an email they might well suggest some extra tests ....
I think if they will probably scan you and they usually do a dummy run of egg transfer at first appointment ....
Most of these clinics are really jacked and will tell you exactly what to do and when.  Dont worry too much about that.  There is loads of info as well on these boards where to get scans or blood tests should your gp not oblige.
It is also advisable to pick up the drugs needed for the treatment in the country you go to e.g. spain or wherever, its usually much cheaper, and hard to get hold of in the UK (although not impossible) if your gp is not willing to sign a uk prescription for you.

On the going alone, most of the clinics will understand ... for my second cycle at ceram, DH flew in for 2 days and had to leave.  I had ET done on my own, and the clinic understood completely.  You could just mention this to them when you are having treatment.

Anyway wishing you lots of luck with your decision.  i remember feeling the same, head spinning, choices, decisions to be made ... but the good news is that these clinics offer real hope and you will get lots of support here .... once you have made up your mind, you will find things will progress quickly.


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Ribeena - I think you could also have a look at the website for the clinic I am going to in Crete as they do treatment with donated embryos - it's the Mediterranean Fertility Centre.  Don't know about costs, availability etc, even though this may be what we are doing next, but we are off tomorrow for a holiday over there to attend the embryologist's daughter's wedding, so I may sneak in a consultation and I will let you know!  They are very friendly and I know of one person who is out there on her own at the moment because her husband can't get time off work.

Loads of good luck to you whichever clinic you decide to go to - we all have our favourites!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ribeena (May 1, 2007)

Safariegirl

Thanks for all the info it's really helpful, 

I feel more confident about the prospect of possibly going it alone now.

It just leaves the decision of where to go now and get the ball rolling!  I have emailed a few of the clinics this weekend but havn't had any replies yet - still early days I suppose.

Lesleyj
I have had a quick look at their website - it looks good!  I wonder if they have fair, blue eyed donors on Crete.  Would also have to look into flights, I don't even know what the airport is called.


I will try to email them - and yes I would be very interseted to hear how you get on. 

Hope you have a great time

Ribeena


----------



## Femail (Sep 23, 2005)

Ribeena,
As mentioned I am with IVI Valencia and they were fine when I went across for the FET on my own earlier this year as DH was unable to get the time off work. Also saved on the cost of the flights. I just took the contract we had both signed to them and there were no questions asked. As Safarigirl mentioned, I am sure the clinics understand that its not always possible for both of you to be there.

Good luck.

Femail


----------



## Ribeena (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Femail,

I got quite excited about Ceram. as I have been on holiday near Malaga and can imagine it I suppose and then I discovered their waiting lists which I think are prohibitive for me - I just want to get on with it again!

The next two options for me would be IM or one of the IVI clinics - I can get flights locally to quite a few including Valencia, Barcelona.

I have never been to Valencia before, did you find accommodation and transport OK on your own - is the airport fairly near and did you basically feel safe?  I know IVI Valencia is considered to be one of the best in Europe, have you been happy there? Any negatives?

Sorry to bombard you with questions - I just feel I must get on the books of one of the clinics soon.

Many thanks

Oh! By the way what is the Bubbles thingy for - I have clicked on it a couple of times and havn't a clue what it does - I notice that I now have 7 bubbles on my profile!!


----------



## Femail (Sep 23, 2005)

I have stayed at a couple of places in Valencia however if you are going on your own would recommend Eurostar Gran Valencia as it is not too far from the airport and the clinic. I get taxis everywhere and as my spanish is terrible make sure I have the address of where I want to go written down.
I feel very safe in Valencia and have no problems walking round on my own.I have also stayed at the Hotel Neptuno which is on the beach, its a bit further away but great to go for a stroll in the morning.

It was quite funny the last time I flew over, I sat next to 2 guys who were going to Valencia for a short break. At 7 o'clock in the morning they were on brandy and vodka. I think they were chatting me up and asked me to go out to dinner with them in the evening... if only they knew what I was going for... can you imagine, I call them up a month later and say.. remember me we met in Valencia, you know the weekend I got pregnant... what a giggle.

I have been really impressed with IVI Val. They always respond to emails, and the clinic is squeaky clean. I am going for a fresh cycle later this year and did not even consider changing clinics.

Femail

PS - I don't know what the bubbles are for either


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

heres an explanation about the bubbles



*Kim* said:


> This post should explain all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope this helps
Emxx


----------



## carok (May 24, 2005)

Hi Ribeena, so sorry to hear of your disappointments in your treatment in the UK.  I too am with IVI Valencia and have had most of my cycles there without DH. The clinic totally understand that it's not always feasible for both partners to up and go at such short notice. My DH did come for the inital consult and to leave a sperm sample for freezing.  If you are going to be using donated sperm, then he may not need to go with you at all.

I found Valencia very safe and it's a small city so it is quite easy to get around, it's easy to get there from the UK.  I can second the Eurostars, it's about 15 minutes from the airport by taxi and about 5 minutes to the clinic.  My last cycle I had to stay there 5 days on my own,  I even went out to a restaurant two evenings alone as I got pretty bored in the hotel.

I do know that IVI Valencia offer donated embryo's, but as they are frozen embryo's they have a lower success rate than a fresh cycle,  I know several couples who have used double donor on a fresh cycle (donated eggs and donated sperm) in Spain and that may be a better option for you and give you the best chances of success.  I only had to give the clinic a letter of referal from my Dr. and we then had to do lots of blood tests (we did them on our initial consult) and that was about the extent of the testing.  When you start your cycle you will need regular U/S scans in the UK and you then just email the clinic the results,  it's is all relatively easy.

good luck with your decision,  it's always tough trying to understand the intricacies of it all,  but there are lots of us here who have been through it all and are more than happy to answer any questions or concerns you may have.

BTW,  all that bubble info was new to me too,  I blew you some


----------



## carok (May 24, 2005)

forgot to add,  IVI Valencia a have long wait list for blue eyed donor.  I think IVI Barcelona and IM Barcelona have shorter waiting times.  The other option for blue eyed donor is Eastern Europe and Russia, there are some great informative threads running for those clinics.  Good Luck


----------

